# Clanpage - welcher Anbieter?



## AmericanCookie (19. August 2011)

Hallo,

gleich mal im Voraus: JA, ich hab die SuFu benutzt, aber kein Thema hat dort wirklich meine Fragen beantwortet.

Mein zukünftiger Clan sucht einen Homepage-Anbieter. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir einen Anbieter oder vllt eine Privatperson empfehlen könntet.
Wir haben uns auch schon u.a. vBulletin angeschaut, sind uns aber nicht sicher ob man hierfür nicht speziellere HTML-Kenntnisse benötigt.

Die Kosten sollten 200€ im Jahr erstmal nicht übersteigen.

Danke schonmal 

*Edit: Gezockt werden hauptsächlich Ego-Shooter (Battlefield 3, vllt auch MW3)


----------



## -Phoenix- (19. August 2011)

Moin wollt ihr nur einen Homepage Server oder wollt ihr einen Root Server auf dem auch Teamspeak und Gameserver laufen?
Wenn es nur eine Homepage werden soll dann seit ihr hier gut aufgehoben https://schwarzkuenstler.info/

lg.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

Vergesst vBulletin. 
Das Suite ist nur unnötig teuer und es gibt für Clans (und auch andere Seiten) da weit bessere Lösungen als diesen Bughaufen. vB ist aber kein Anbieter, der dir eine Seite hosten wird, die verkaufen nur ihre Software.
Wenn es nur um die Software geht, die später laufen soll, kannst du da ruhig Freeware nehmen. Es gibt einige gute CMS und Forensysteme.


----------



## Man At Arms (19. August 2011)

Webhostlist.de

Da findest du sämtliche Anbieter mit Bewetung. Wenn ihr nur Webspace, inkl.  Domain und Ts3, kannst du mich auch anschreiben, in dem Fall hätte ich ein günstiges Angebot.

Edith:
@ghostadmin, 
Zeig mir mal EIN gutes CMS Freeware System mit vernünftigem Forum.


----------



## .Mac (19. August 2011)

Ich würde dir empfehlen zu einem etwas seriöseren Anbieter zu gehen, wie z.B. Hetzner. Bei den kleinen weiß man nie wie zuverlässig die später sind und vorallem wie die Leistung ist. Denn im Endeffekt sind die kleinen ehh nur Reseller, verkaufen also die Leistung der großen an dich weiter, was die Kette des Supports länger werden lässt.

Was die Seite an sich angeht, schaut euch mal nach WebSpell um, in den 200 €  ist sicher auch Platz für ein Premium Template. Dann braucht ihr nur noch die Domain und den Webspace bestellen und das ganze Zeug draufkipen und installieren. Ist also alles nicht so wild.

@Man at Arms - typo3, Wordpress ?


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

Gibt einige CMS die nichts kosten und mit denen man viel erreichen kann wenn man will und die entsprechenden Kenntnisse dazu hat.
Typo 3, Joomla, Wordpress für Clans mehr ausgelegt Ilch oder WebSpell; sind mal die bekanntesten.

Edit: mit vernünftigen Forum sind die vielleicht nicht. Aber man wird besser fahren mit CMS und einem anderen Forensystem wie myBB, phpBB, WBB Lite... vB4 ist noch immer nicht ausgereift genug, um damit wirklich was anfangen zu können und teilweise auch mehr als nur umständlich zu bedienen.


----------



## AmericanCookie (19. August 2011)

Also keiner aus dem Clan hat HTML-Kenntnisse, da liegt ja das Problem.^^

Und wir wollen nur ne Homepage, ohne TS etc.


----------



## ghostadmin (19. August 2011)

Ohne Grundkenntnisse von HTML und CSS wird das wohl eher nichts, da brauchst du jemanden, der dir das betreut und managed.
Das Hosting selbst ist dann kein Problem, das gibts ab 12€ inklusive Domain pro Jahr.


----------



## AmericanCookie (19. August 2011)

Hmm...
Kennt ihr irgendeine Privatperson die damit Erfahrung hat und sowas nach unseren Vorstellungen einrichten könnte?


----------



## AmericanCookie (20. August 2011)

Ok kann geclosed werden


----------



## SPARCy (25. August 2011)

Trotz Close-Anfrage möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir für den Einstieg die Kombi aus Webspell + Bplaced empfehlen. Du bekommst so für umme ausreichend schnellen Webspace (Werbung nur auf den 404-Error-Pages) und ein halbwegs einfaches und für deine Zwecke absolut taugliches System. HTML, PHP und MySQL (bzw. die Datenbank und die Programmiersprache deines Wunschsystems) solltest du in Grundzügen IMMER können, trotzallem WYSIWYG sind grundlegende Fachkenntnisse oft genug von Vorteil wie auch vonnöten. 

MfG SPARCy


----------



## Hydroxid (25. August 2011)

Naja Ike Find ilch oder clansphere am besten. In Kombination mit Strato und eigener Domain geil


----------



## SPARCy (26. August 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Naja Ike Find ilch oder clansphere am besten. In Kombination mit Strato und eigener Domain geil


 
CMS-Flamewar!!! 
Ne, also mit CMS + Strato + Domain fährt er allgemein ganz gut. Recht gutes habe ich auch von all-inkl und netcup gehört. Unter 200€ bleibt man da im Jahr locker. CMS-technisch kann er ja erstmal etwas experimentieren, selbst mit Wordpress, Joomla, Drupal, Typo3, Contao und anderen nicht Clan-spezifischen CMS kann er zu super Ergebnissen gelangen (vor allem bei Drupal). Ansonsten noch auf Clans ausgelegt wäre e107, welches aber etwas langsam weiterentwickelt wird.

MfG SPARCy


----------



## e4syyy (26. August 2011)

Mit phpfusion kann man sich ohne HTML und CSS kenntnisse eine Homepage erstellen! Ist ganz einfach.


----------



## SPARCy (26. August 2011)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Mit phpfusion kann man sich ohne HTML und CSS kenntnisse eine Homepage erstellen! Ist ganz einfach.


 
Eine Webseite geht damit sehr gut, für einen Clan fehlen da jedoch ein paar Funktionen. PHP-Fusion hat ja jetzt nicht sooo viele Plugins.   Für Webseiten ohne ein Forum ist PHP-Fusion übrigens meiner Ansicht nach zu fett und zu langsam. Da reicht ein Wordpress. Falls man statt CMS eher einen Blog benötigt, kann man sich auch Geeklog anschauen. Ist praktisch das selbe, nur mit Blog statt CMS. Leider ebenso langsam und mit weniger Plugins und Themes als die Konkurrenz.

MfG SPARCy


----------



## Hydroxid (29. August 2011)

SPARCy schrieb:
			
		

> CMS-Flamewar!!!
> Ne, also mit CMS + Strato + Domain fährt er allgemein ganz gut. Recht gutes habe ich auch von all-inkl und netcup gehört. Unter 200€ bleibt man da im Jahr locker. CMS-technisch kann er ja erstmal etwas experimentieren, selbst mit Wordpress, Joomla, Drupal, Typo3, Contao und anderen nicht Clan-spezifischen CMS kann er zu super Ergebnissen gelangen (vor allem bei Drupal). Ansonsten noch auf Clans ausgelegt wäre e107, welches aber etwas langsam weiterentwickelt wird.
> 
> MfG SPARCy



What? 200€?! Man bleibt bei vielen guten Anbietern unter 40€!!!


----------



## SPARCy (30. August 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> What? 200€?! Man bleibt bei vielen guten Anbietern unter 40€!!!


 
Ich sage ja, er bleibt unter den von ihm genannten 200 Euro.   Für einen kleineren Clan bleibt er sogar unter dem Positiven: Lima-City oder Bplaced + dot.tk 

MfG SPARCy


----------

